# Internet access in freebsd (LG LDU-800)?



## setti (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello,

I've a dial up LG LDU-800 and i want to use it in order to access in the internet through freebsd, how i can do that ?

all the best


----------



## setti (Jul 15, 2009)

Allo !


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 15, 2009)

Does it show up in [cmd=]dmesg -a[/cmd]? What is the chipset?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2009)

If it's available as a modem it'll be relatively easy.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ppp-and-slip.html


----------



## setti (Jul 25, 2009)

*How can I configure my dial up ???*

Hello,

If somebody helps me to configure my wireless dial up. 
I have LG LDU-800 Modem







Thank you in advance


----------



## vivek (Jul 25, 2009)

I highly doubt it, does system see the modem?

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5531


----------



## setti (Jul 26, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Does it show up in [cmd=]dmesg -a[/cmd]? What is the chipset?



after invoking dmesg I have this long list


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE #0: Thu Jan  1 14:37:25 UTC 2009
    [email]root@logan.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5450  @ 1.66GHz (1662.70-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x6fd  Stepping = 13
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xe39d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM>
  AMD Features=0x20100000<NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Cores per package: 2
real memory  = 2137849856 (2038 MB)
avail memory = 2082377728 (1985 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <HP     30CC    >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
ath_hal: 0.9.20.3 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
acpi0: <HPQOEM SLIC-MPC> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x17> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x1800-0x1807 mem 0xf8000000-0xf80fffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel GM965 SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: detected 7676k stolen memory
agp0: aperture size is 256M
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xf8100000-0xf81fffff at device 2.1 on pci0
uhci0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-D> port 0x1820-0x183f irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-D> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci1: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-E> port 0x1840-0x185f irq 21 at device 26.1 on pci0
uhci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
usb1: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-E> on uhci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-B> mem 0xf8604800-0xf8604bff irq 18 at device 26.7 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb2: EHCI version 1.0
usb2: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb0 usb1
usb2: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-B> on ehci0
usb2: USB revision 2.0
uhub2: <Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb2
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
pci0: <multimedia> at device 27.0 (no driver attached)
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pci2: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.1 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.5 on pci0
pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
re0: <RealTek 8101E/8102E/8102EL PCIe 10/100baseTX> port 0xc000-0xc0ff mem 0xf8200000-0xf8200fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci6
re0: turning off MSI enable bit.
re0: Chip rev. 0x34000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rlphy0: <RTL8201L 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
re0: Ethernet address: 00:1b:24:62:0e:ab
re0: [FILTER]
uhci2: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-A> port 0x1860-0x187f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
usb3: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-A> on uhci2
usb3: USB revision 1.0
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb3
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci3: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-B> port 0x1880-0x189f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci3: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci3: [ITHREAD]
usb4: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-B> on uhci3
usb4: USB revision 1.0
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb4
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci4: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-C> port 0x18a0-0x18bf irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci4: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci4: [ITHREAD]
usb5: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-C> on uhci4
usb5: USB revision 1.0
uhub5: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb5
uhub5: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci1: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-A> mem 0xf8604c00-0xf8604fff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci1: [ITHREAD]
usb6: EHCI version 1.0
usb6: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb3 usb4 usb5
usb6: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-A> on ehci1
usb6: USB revision 2.0
uhub6: <Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb6
uhub6: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ugen0: <Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd. HP Webcam, class 239/2, rev 2.00/6.06, addr 2> on uhub6
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci7: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
fwohci0: <1394 Open Host Controller Interface> mem 0xf8300000-0xf83007ff irq 20 at device 9.0 on pci7
fwohci0: [FILTER]
fwohci0: OHCI version 1.10 (ROM=0)
fwohci0: No. of Isochronous channels is 4.
fwohci0: EUI64 00:24:1b:00:67:c7:2f:00
fwohci0: Phy 1394a available S400, 1 ports.
fwohci0: Link S400, max_rec 2048 bytes.
firewire0: <IEEE1394(FireWire) bus> on fwohci0
fwe0: <Ethernet over FireWire> on firewire0
if_fwe0: Fake Ethernet address: 02:24:1b:c7:2f:00
fwe0: Ethernet address: 02:24:1b:c7:2f:00
fwip0: <IP over FireWire> on firewire0
fwip0: Firewire address: 00:24:1b:00:67:c7:2f:00 @ 0xfffe00000000, S400, maxrec 2048
sbp0: <SBP-2/SCSI over FireWire> on firewire0
dcons_crom0: <dcons configuration ROM> on firewire0
dcons_crom0: bus_addr 0x7d0e4000
fwohci0: Initiate bus reset
fwohci0: BUS reset
fwohci0: node_id=0xc800ffc0, gen=1, CYCLEMASTER mode
pci7: <base peripheral> at device 9.1 (no driver attached)
pci7: <base peripheral> at device 9.2 (no driver attached)
pci7: <base peripheral> at device 9.3 (no driver attached)
pci7: <base peripheral> at device 9.4 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH8M UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x1810-0x181f at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
atapci1: <Intel AHCI controller> port 0x1c00-0x1c07,0x18d4-0x18d7,0x18d8-0x18df,0x18d0-0x18d3,0x18e0-0x18ff mem 0xf8604000-0xf86047ff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
atapci1: [ITHREAD]
atapci1: AHCI Version 01.10 controller with 3 ports detected
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
ata3: [ITHREAD]
ata4: <ATA channel 2> on atapci1
ata4: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: _CRT value is absurd, ignored (-72.6C)
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xcf000-0xcffff,0xe0000-0xe17ff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0 at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
sio0: type 8250 or not responding
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
[B][color="DarkRed"]ugen1: <LG Electronics Inc. LG EV-DO USB MODEM, class 2/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 2> on uhub3[/color][/B]
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
firewire0: 1 nodes, maxhop <= 0, cable IRM = 0 (me)
firewire0: bus manager 0 (me)
acd0: DVDR <HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20L/NC08> at ata0-master PIO4
ad4: 152627MB <WDC WD1600BEVS-60RST0 04.01G04> at ata2-master SATA150
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s1 is ntfs/WINDOWS.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s2 is ntfs/HP_RECOVERY.
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad4s3a
drm0: <Intel i965GM> on vgapci0
info: [drm] AGP at 0xd0000000 256MB
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.5.0 20060119
drm0: [ITHREAD]
...
```
Thank you in advance


----------



## aragon (Jul 26, 2009)

Did you try load umodem _before_ connecting your phone?


```
kldload umodem
```


----------



## setti (Jul 26, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Did you try load umodem _before_ connecting your phone?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



not yet


----------



## setti (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,

```
# kldload umodem
```
makes

```
# ucom0: <LG Electronics Inc. LG EV-DO USB MODEM, class 2/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr
 2> on uhub3
ucom0: iclass 2/2
ucom0: data interface 1, has CM over data, has break
ucom0: status change notification available
ucom1: <LG Electronics Inc. LG EV-DO USB MODEM, class 2/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 2
> on uhub3
ucom1: iclass 2/2
ucom1: data interface 1, has CM over data, has break
ucom1: no data interface
device_attach: ucom1 attach returned 6
ucom1: <LG Electronics Inc. LG EV-DO USB MODEM, class 2/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 2
> on uhub3
ucom1: iclass 2/2
ucom1: data interface 1, has CM over data, has break
ucom1: no data interface
device_attach: ucom1 attach returned 6
```

Thank you in advance


----------



## aragon (Jul 26, 2009)

It looks like you're almost there.  Look for a /dev/ttyU0.  If it's there, setup ppp to use it as a modem:


```
# cat ppp.conf 
default:
 set log Phase Chat LCP IPCP CCP tun command
 ident user-ppp VERSION (built COMPILATIONDATE)

gprs:
 set device /dev/ttyU0
 set speed 115200
 set dial "ABORT BUSY ABORT NO\\sCARRIER TIMEOUT 5 \
           \"\" AT OK-AT-OK ATE1Q0 OK \\dATDT\\T TIMEOUT 40 CONNECT"
 set timeout 180
 enable dns
 set phone *99\#
 set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.0 0.0.0.0
 add default HISADDR
```

And you can try launch ppp:


```
ppp -ddial gprs
```


----------



## setti (Jul 26, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> It looks like you're almost there.  Look for a /dev/ttyU0.  If it's there, setup ppp to use it as a modem:



There is no ttyU0 in /dev directory ??? 
I'm a bit doubt when you are put gprs: label. Why ?
Have we any other suggestion ? I'm waiting for your replies


Regards


----------



## aragon (Jul 26, 2009)

And /dev/ttyU*?  Or /dev/cuaU*?

Don't worry about the label.  On my phone, if I'm in EDGE coverage, I get EDGE speeds.  If I'm in HSDPA coverage, I get HSDPA speeds.  You can set the label to anything you like, the behaviour will be the same regardless.  It's just a name that you use to reference when you launch ppp.

And is anything else logged to /var/log/messages after connecting your phone?


----------



## setti (Jul 26, 2009)

Sorry nor ttyU* nor cuaU* exists !
I have just ugen*


----------



## aragon (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, it's possible that it is an ACM/CDC type device.  You might need to upgrade to FreeBSD 8.0 or apply the patch here.

I needed that patch for my Nokia E51 in FreeBSD 7.  On FreeBSD 8 it is already supported.

The log you posted actually looks fine, so not sure why you're not getting those entries in your /dev.  Are you sure you're pasting everything after you connect your modem?


----------



## setti (Jul 27, 2009)

I am so sorry aragon, It is my fault, I missed to load 
	
	



```
kldload umodem
```
 before connecting my modem, now I can view the new files /dev/cuaU0 and /dev/ttyU0. :e

my /etc/ppp/ppp.conf looks like this


```
default:
 set log Phase Chat LCP IPCP CCP tun command
 ident user-ppp VERSION (built COMPILATIONDATE)

wana:
 set device /dev/ttyU0

 set speed 115200
 set dial "ABORT BUSY ABORT NO\\sCARRIER TIMEOUT 5 \
           \"\" AT OK-AT-OK ATE1Q0 OK \\dATDT\\T TIMEOUT 40 CONNECT"
 set timeout 180
 enable dns

 set phone \#777
 set authname wana
 set authkey wana

 set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.0 0.0.0.0
 add default HISADDR
```

And when I type :

```
# ppp -ddial wana
```
 I can see that the data lamp begins to blink  but until now I don't be able to connect to the internet !

All the best


----------



## aragon (Jul 27, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## setti (Jul 27, 2009)

so what is the next step ???


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2009)

You can add to /boot/loader.conf:

```
umodem_load="YES"
```
That will make sure the module is loaded every time you start your machine.


----------



## aragon (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh, I thought you were all sorted, setti.

Next step is to see if ppp is connecting.  Check ifconfig for a tun0 interface.  It should have an IP address.  If it does, try ping an internet address or browse the web.  If not, post your /var/log/ppp.log here.


----------



## setti (Jul 27, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Check ifconfig for a tun0 interface.



ifconfig or ipconfig ? How can i do that ? I am a newbie 

Thank you dear aragon


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2009)

setti said:
			
		

> ifconfig or ipconfig ?


Ipconfig is a windows command


----------



## setti (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi,


```
# ppp -ddial wana
Loading /lib/libalias_cuseeme.so
Loading /lib/libalias_ftp.so
Loading /lib/libalias_irc.so
Loading /lib/libalias_nbt.so
Loading /lib/libalias_pptp.so
Loading /lib/libalias_skinny.so
Loading /lib/libalias_smedia.so
Working in ddial mode
Using interface: tun0
# ifconfig tun0
tun0: flags=8051<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        inet 10.43.248.141 --> 192.168.69.14 netmask 0xffffff00
        Opened by PID 1117
# ping 192.168.69.14
PING 192.168.69.14 (192.168.69.14): 56 data bytes
^Z
Suspended
```

/etc/log/ppp.log


```
Jul 27 12:02:07  newsyslog[835]: logfile first created
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1068]: Phase: Using interface: tun0
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1068]: Phase: deflink: Created in closed state
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1068]: tun0: Command: default: ident user-ppp VERSION (built COMPILATIONDATE)
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1068]: tun0: Command: wana: set device /dev/ttyU0
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1068]: tun0: Command: wana: set speed 115200
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1068]: tun0: Command: wana: set dial ABORT BUSY ABORT NO\sCARRIER TIMEOUT 5            "" AT OK-AT-OK ATE1Q0 OK \dATDT\T TIMEOUT 40 CONNECT
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1068]: tun0: Command: wana: set timeout 180
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1068]: tun0: Command: wana: enable dns
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1068]: tun0: Command: wana: set phone #777
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1068]: tun0: Command: wana: set authname wana
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1068]: tun0: Command: wana: set authkey ********
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1068]: tun0: Command: wana: set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.0 0.0.0.0
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1068]: tun0: Command: wana: add default HISADDR
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1071]: tun0: Phase: PPP Started (auto mode).
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1071]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Establish
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1071]: tun0: Phase: deflink: closed -> opening
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1071]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connected!
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1071]: tun0: Phase: deflink: opening -> dial
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1071]: tun0: Chat: Phone: #777
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1071]: tun0: Chat: deflink: Dial attempt 1 of 1
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1071]: tun0: Chat: Send: AT^M
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1071]: tun0: Chat: Expect(5): OK
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1071]: tun0: Chat: Received: ^M
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1071]: tun0: Chat: Received: OK^M
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1071]: tun0: Chat: Send: ATE1Q0^M
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1071]: tun0: Chat: Expect(5): OK
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1071]: tun0: Chat: Received: ^M
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1071]: tun0: Chat: Received: OK^M
Jul 27 12:07:12  ppp[1071]: tun0: Chat: Send: ATDT#777^M
Jul 27 12:07:14  ppp[1071]: tun0: Chat: Expect(40): CONNECT
Jul 27 12:07:14  ppp[1071]: tun0: Chat: Received: ATDT#777^M^M
Jul 27 12:07:14  ppp[1071]: tun0: Chat: Received: CONNECT^M
Jul 27 12:07:14  ppp[1071]: tun0: Phase: deflink: dial -> carrier
Jul 27 12:07:15  ppp[1071]: tun0: Phase: deflink: /dev/ttyU0: CD detected
Jul 27 12:07:15  ppp[1071]: tun0: Phase: deflink: carrier -> login
Jul 27 12:07:15  ppp[1071]: tun0: Phase: deflink: login -> lcp
Jul 27 12:07:15  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP: FSM: Using "deflink" as a transport
Jul 27 12:07:15  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Initial --> Closed
Jul 27 12:07:15  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Closed --> Stopped
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP: deflink: LayerStart
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Stopped
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0xc2914b8e
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Stopped --> Req-Sent
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvConfigReq(1) state = Req-Sent
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP:  AUTHPROTO[5] 0xc223 (CHAP 0x05)
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x004fedda
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigAck(1) state = Req-Sent
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP:  AUTHPROTO[5] 0xc223 (CHAP 0x05)
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x004fedda
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Req-Sent --> Ack-Sent
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvConfigAck(1) state = Ack-Sent
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0xc2914b8e
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Ack-Sent --> Opened
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP: deflink: LayerUp
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendIdent(0) state = Opened
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM c2914b8e
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP:  TEXT user-ppp 3.4.2 (built COMPILATIONDATE)
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Authenticate
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: Phase: deflink: his = CHAP 0x05, mine = none
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: Phase: Chap Input: CHALLENGE (16 bytes)
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: Phase: Chap Output: RESPONSE (wana)
Jul 27 12:07:16  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvCodeRej(1) state = Opened
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: Phase: Chap Input: SUCCESS
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP: Using trigger address 0.0.0.0
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: CCP: FSM: Using "deflink" as a transport
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: CCP: deflink: State change Initial --> Closed
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: CCP: deflink: LayerStart.
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: CCP: MPPE: Not usable without CHAP81
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: CCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Closed
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: CCP:  DEFLATE[4] win 15
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: CCP:  PRED1[2] 
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: CCP: deflink: State change Closed --> Req-Sent
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: Phase: deflink: lcp -> open
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Network
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP: FSM: Using "deflink" as a transport
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: State change Initial --> Closed
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: LayerStart.
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Closed
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 0.0.0.0
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP:  COMPPROTO[6] 16 VJ slots with slot compression
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP:  PRIDNS[6] 255.255.255.255
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP:  SECDNS[6] 255.255.255.255
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: State change Closed --> Req-Sent
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: RecvConfigReq(1) state = Req-Sent
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 192.168.69.14
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: SendConfigAck(1) state = Req-Sent
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 192.168.69.14
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: State change Req-Sent --> Ack-Sent
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvProtocolRej(2) state = Opened
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP: deflink: -- Protocol 0x80fd (Compression Control Protocol) was rejected!
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: CCP: deflink: State change Req-Sent --> Stopped
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: RecvConfigRej(1) state = Ack-Sent
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendIdent(1) state = Opened
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM c2914b8e
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP:  TEXT user-ppp 3.4.2 (built COMPILATIONDATE)
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP:  COMPPROTO[6] 16 VJ slots with slot compression
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(2) state = Ack-Sent
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 0.0.0.0
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP:  PRIDNS[6] 255.255.255.255
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP:  SECDNS[6] 255.255.255.255
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvCodeRej(2) state = Opened
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: RecvConfigNak(2) state = Ack-Sent
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 10.43.141.115
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] changing address: 0.0.0.0  --> 10.43.141.115
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(3) state = Ack-Sent
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 10.43.141.115
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP:  PRIDNS[6] 255.255.255.255
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP:  SECDNS[6] 255.255.255.255
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: RecvConfigAck(3) state = Ack-Sent
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 10.43.141.115
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP:  PRIDNS[6] 255.255.255.255
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP:  SECDNS[6] 255.255.255.255
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: State change Ack-Sent --> Opened
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: LayerUp.
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: IPCP: myaddr 10.43.141.115 hisaddr = 192.168.69.14
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: Warning: 0.0.0.0/0: Change route failed: errno: No such process
Jul 27 12:07:17  ppp[1071]: tun0: Warning: ff02:5::/32: Change route failed: errno: Network is unreachable
```



Cheers


----------



## aragon (Jul 27, 2009)

It looks like it is connecting.  The two warnings at the end are probably occurring because you already have a default route.  Before you start ppp, do this:


```
route delete default
```

For some reason they're not giving you DNS server addresses.  You might need to add your own to /etc/resolv.conf (see resolver(5)).

Your ISP might be blocking ICMP so try ping a different IP address.  Or try browse the web once you've got DNS working.


----------



## setti (Jul 27, 2009)

Wooooooooow I'm connecting in the Internet under Unix !!!!!! I'am very glad today ! Thank you thank you ....


----------



## aragon (Jul 27, 2009)

Well done!


----------

